# Worldmark Seaside



## sparty (Nov 27, 2019)

Spent four days at Seaside last week, been about 1 year since my last stay and here are some of my observations.

1. Improved internet - seems like they have WiFi access points in the halls outside almost every condo.  The 5 GHz didn't work so well but the 2.4 GHz worked a lot better which is surprising. Opposite of what I found at Glen Eden.  I was able to work and do IP based conferencing with no issues - pleasant surprise.

2. MO's is open! - Mo's is right next door - I think the Shilo Inn may scare people away but this is a regular MO's and was fantastic.  Surprised more folks don't say anything about it.  The outdoor patio has heaters and is warm so don't be afraid to sit outside.

3. Pool & Spa Restoration - Pool & Spa are back open, they replaced all the top tile - couldn't really tell much of a difference but staff was all excited about it.  All the jets were strong and working which is a plus - the main pool they lowered the temp which is ok with me, but many found too cool.

4. Promenade & Biking - Took our e-bikes and cruised all around the town, fantastic.  Didn't see any place renting e-bikes but there may be.  Having a bike room makes Seaside great - with e-bikes locking them up outside is not good- there is tremendous bike theft in Oregon but putting them in a locked bike room and then locking them up there is pretty safe. I kept the batteries in the condo.  Mrs Sparty got all kinds of complements on her e-bike while cruising slowly on the promenade - mine looks more like a kids bike 

5. King tides and sneeker waves - there are king tides in Nov and December - to me the low tide looked exceptionally low.  I was able to walk all the way out and stand next to the Seaside Aquarium's intake pipe - people always ask - "What is that funny pipe sticking out there" It's the Aquariums fresh salt water intake pipe - very unique.    However my main point here is there have been many lives lost at Seaside due to sneeker waves and the National Weather Service had warnings up and still may have them up.. Be careful - never turn your back on the ocean when at Seaside - especially when you're far out like I was.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 27, 2019)

Sounds nice! It’s on my list.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 27, 2019)

Back in August they had one of the lowest tides of the year -2.0. A normal low tide is between -0.5 and +.05. So minus 2.0 was fantastic. You could walk out more than a hundred yards past the pipe sticking out of the sand.


----------

